# Sparc64 assembly?



## randux (Jun 29, 2011)

I asked on daemonforums and I see lots of familiar nicks here but here goes anyway.

Does anybody have any good resources for learning Sparc64 assembly? I have the Sparc v9 architecture guide and the Solaris Sparc Assembly reference but I need more of a learning type resource than those references. I have experience in assembler but not on Sparc. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2011)

This looks like something you're looking for:
http://www.amazon.com/SPARC-Archite...5963/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309415536&sr=8-1


----------



## randux (Jun 30, 2011)

Not if you read the reviews below!

Thanks anyway though.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 30, 2011)

Some rondom Googled source, I think they're helpful. Mostly 32bit, but that's not that big a difference (I think):

http://www.cs.clemson.edu/~mark/sparc_assembly.html
http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~xyuan/cop5621/sparc.txt
http://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/spr96/cs217/precepts/sparc.html
http://www.cs.unm.edu/~maccabe/classes/341/labman/labman.html


----------



## randux (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey thanks a lot. I found those sources and they look good but I was hoping to find "the one" book that had an A to Z coverage. If I can't I will use sources like the ones you posted and hope things eventually come together. Sparc is really weird! Good to see you still here btw


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 30, 2011)

randux said:
			
		

> Hey thanks alot. I found those sources and they look good but I was hoping to find "the one" book that had an A to Z coverage. If I can't I will use sources like the ones you posted and hope things eventually come together. Sparc is really weird!



On stackoverflow there was recommendation to compile C program and disassemble it.
It could also give some interesting start.




			
				randux said:
			
		

> Good to see you still here btw


----------



## randux (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, I think it's ok if you know C and just want to understand how C is compiled on Sparc, but I hear gcc does not optimize well on Sparc so at least use Sun's compiler! But if you want to really understand the Sparc architecture and environment it's not the right way to learn. And I'm not a C programmer. Anyway thanks for trying to help.


----------

